

Bad Decision there mate - sevenearths

After reading Junk Yard Sam&#x27;s post at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.junkyardsam.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2015&#x2F;4&#x2F;15&#x2F;foursquare I was wondering if there should be a site dedicated to people who&#x27;s actions have been disastrous to tech companies. A bit like glassdoor.co.uk but for people.<p>Staying away from the obvious (review verification, tit-for-tat threads and litigation), is there a need for such a site?
======
DawkinsGawd
Such an idea would sell better if it was marketed under comedy and not
necessity.

~~~
sevenearths
Some people have a lot of money ridding on comedy ;)

